# '67 GTO door latches



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Some of you may remember the disaster with the pass side door latch. For those not faint of heart, here's the thread. 
http://www.gtoforum.com/f130/67-gto-pass-door-stuck-91569/

I just got around to installing the driver side latch. Didn't want to have the same thing happen. Got it done with no issues. However, I had the door open, pushed down the lock button, and shut the door. The lock button did not pop back up. Went around to the pass side and same thing. Lock button stayed in the locked position. I guess I always push in the door button when I'm locking the car, so I never noticed that it didn't matter. Shouldn't the lock button pop back up if the door button is not pushed in when closing?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

That's how it works on my '67, if you don't push the button in the handle in when closing the door the lock button pops up.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks, GR. Now to figure out why they don't work that way.......anyone?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine work the same way. Perhaps the new latches are revamped/updated?


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm gonna look over the old latch and try to simulate how the lock mechanism works. Once I figure it out I'll take off the door panel to see how the new one functions. Maybe I can see a difference without removing the new one.


----------

